# wife pregnant/husband drinking



## Shell22 (Dec 9, 2008)

I was just wondering if this bugged any women out there. Married of not...when you are/were pregnant did It bug you when your husband went out to the bar. 

I have a friend who got pregnant and he husband said "Were in this together, if you cant go out and have a few drinks, then I wont eaither" 

I thought that was pretty cool....so what do you think of the situation?


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I think thats nice. At least it shows that he is willing to stop too. Makes sense to me. I wish my hubby would have quit smoking and drinking when I was preggo!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I didn't drink (much) during the first pregnancy. Just a beer at home now and then.

The second I'd say was life as normal - but I've never been one to "go out drinking" much anyway.


----------



## intimate (Dec 30, 2009)

honestly if hes not going to a bar everynight, or even 3 or 4 times a week then i dont see an issue. i think if he goes like 1 time a month it is ok. people need there space sometimes, maybe this is a way for your husband to get his space. if hes not an excessive drinker or leaves you on many ocassions i wouldnt worry to much! ok hope this helps


----------

